# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Cilat janë tarifat doganore për rroba?

## RSHP

Kam ndermend te eksportoj ne Shqiperi rroba nga nje vend Europian.

Por nuk di cilat jane tarifat doganore shqiptare, dhe si llogaritet dogana?

Sipas cmimit te blerjes ne fature, 
me kile apo tarife per cope???

Ju lutem le te me informoje dikush... me te dhena konkrete:
si sa perqind, cfare cmimi per kile etjer?

ju falemenderit per ndihmen,

emigranti

----------


## donna76

Sipas meje duhet te interesohesh te gjesh nje agjenci doganale, ne durres apo tirane etj  dhe ato te japin dacet ( tarifat doganore) e qarta per c'do lloj malli qe do importohet ne Shqiperi dhe me pas te bejne dhe procedurat e importimit.
, se duhen te dhena te hollesishme ne perberjen e mallit( psh pambuk, lesh o ku di une..) 

i gjen keto agjenci te fletet e verdha. eshte keshilla qe mund te te ndihmoje me shume them une.

suksese ne biznes shoko  :Lulja3:

----------


## prenceedi

> Kam ndermend te eksportoj ne Shqiperi rroba nga nje vend Europian.
> 
> Por nuk di cilat jane tarifat doganore shqiptare, dhe si llogaritet dogana?
> 
> Sipas cmimit te blerjes ne fature, 
> me kile apo tarife per cope???
> 
> Ju lutem le te me informoje dikush... me te dhena konkrete:
> si sa perqind, cfare cmimi per kile etjer?
> ...


Shiko te kesh disa leke cash me vete se nuk i dihet punes.................. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

///////////////////////////

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Kam ndermend te eksportoj ne Shqiperi rroba nga nje vend Europian.
> 
> Por nuk di cilat jane tarifat doganore shqiptare, dhe si llogaritet dogana?
> 
> Sipas cmimit te blerjes ne fature, 
> me kile apo tarife per cope???
> 
> Ju lutem le te me informoje dikush... me te dhena konkrete:
> si sa perqind, cfare cmimi per kile etjer?
> ...


http://www.dogana.gov.al/doc/NOMENKLATURA2010.pdf

Te keshilloj te perdoresh me shume motorin e kerkimit GOOGLE ne internet. I kursen vetes dhe te tjereve kohe  :shkelje syri:

----------


## erla07

> Kam ndermend te eksportoj ne Shqiperi rroba nga nje vend Europian.
> 
> Por nuk di cilat jane tarifat doganore shqiptare, dhe si llogaritet dogana?
> 
> Sipas cmimit te blerjes ne fature, 
> me kile apo tarife per cope???
> 
> Ju lutem le te me informoje dikush... me te dhena konkrete:
> si sa perqind, cfare cmimi per kile etjer?
> ...


Ne deklaraten doganore qe do te plotesosh duhet ti specifikosh llojet e asortimenteve qe do te futesh ne Shqiperi ne cope.Do te paguash dhe TVSH 20%.

----------


## driniluka

kete mars pati nje ndryshim mund te lexoni artikullin lexoni artikullin dogana per blerjet online per detajet me te reja.

----------

